# Descubierto un nuevo virus de BIOS: Mebromi



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2011)

Especialistas en seguridad han descubierto recientemente un virus que llega en el BIOS, haciendo que sea muy difícil eliminarlo utilizando las soluciones antivirus comerciales actuales.

El virus llamado Mebromi parece tener como blanco a los usuarios chinos, especialmente los propietarios de BIOS AMI, pero esto no significa que el resto del mundo está a salvo, ya que esto podría representar un abridor de puerta para los hackers que quieren asegurarse de que nuestros equipos permanecen bajo su control.

Una descripción completa de la manera en que Mebromi funciona fue publicada en Webroot Threat Blog, dándonos una visión sobre cómo llega este elemento malintencionado en el núcleo de un equipo.

El rootkit de BIOS, un rootkit MBR, un rootkit de modo kernel, un inyector de archivo PE y un troyano de descarga son los elementos encapsulados en este malware potencialmente destructivo, que por el momento no es capaz de causar daños a equipos que ejecutan sistemas operativos de 64 bits si los privilegios de usuario son limitados.

Todo comienza con unos cuantos archivos que intentan acceder al kernel con el fin de cargar el controlador de kernel del virus que generará más tarde la parte más grave de la infección.

Después de infectar el BIOS exitosamente usando un archivo llamado Cbrom.exe, que es una herramienta legítima desarrollada por Phoenix Technologies diseñada para modificar archivos binarios ROM del sistema Award/Phoenix, sigue adelante infectando el registro master boot record del dispositivo.

Los archivos winlogon.exe o wininit.exe también están dañados e inyectados con códigos que generarán la descarga de infecciones adicionales.

“Almacenar el código malicioso dentro de la ROM del BIOS podría convertirse realmente en algo más que un problema de software de seguridad, habida cuenta de que incluso si un antivirus detecta y limpia la infección MBR, se restablecerá con el siguiente inicio del sistema cuando la carga malintencionada de BIOS sobrescribirá el código MBR nuevamente”, dijo un investigador de Webroot.

“Desarrollar una utilidad antivirus capaz de limpiar el código del BIOS es un desafío, porque debe carecer totalmente de errores, para evitar que no deje al sistema iniciarse en absoluto. El trabajo de manejar esos códigos específicos de sistema debe ser dejado en cargo de los desarrolladores del modelo específico de placa base, que publicarán actualizaciones de BIOS junto con herramientas específicas para actualizar el código de BIOS”, reveló a continuación.

Parece que estos tipos de amenazas deben presentar un poco de preocupación, pero la realidad es que es una tarea difícil para un hacker desarrollar un programa malintencionado que podría afectar a todos los tipos de equipos. Así que, por ahora, debemos preocuparnos más por los peligros actuales que se esconden detrás de nuestro cada clic, en un intento de ganar el control de nuestros equipos.

http://www.zonavirus.com/noticias/2011/descubierto-un-nuevo-virus-de-bios-el-mebromi.asp


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 25, 2011)

Esto es peor que el cancer.


----------



## hghgm (Sep 26, 2011)

En mi opinión las actualizaciones de BIOS nunca debería haber existido. Con la velocidad que avanza el hardware, actualizar sólo el software del mother no es gran solución. Y finalmente terminó abriendo la puerta a estos inconvenientes.


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 26, 2011)

De mi pc mucho no van a sacar así que no me preocupo. 
No tengo juegos, passwords...
Nooo LPM me van a sacar la contraseña de Foros de electrónica!!!!!!!!! Eso sí que es macana!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 26, 2011)

hghgm dijo:


> En mi opinión las actualizaciones de BIOS nunca debería haber existido. Con la velocidad que avanza el hardware, actualizar sólo el software del mother no es gran solución. Y finalmente terminó abriendo la puerta a estos inconvenientes.



La actualización de un Bios normalmente se hace para solucionar problemas del firmware original del Bios con el que vino el mother de fábrica.

Para darte un ej. yo tengo un mother Intel DG31PR, y el firmware original del bios venía con varios problemas, entre ellos lectura incorrecta de la ºT del CPU y el Mother (dato un tanto importante ), y la única forma de solucionarlo era actualizar el Bios.

Digamos que eso de actualizar el Bios es algo medio peligroso por sí te sale mal algo en el medio, pero hoy en día varios mother tienen una memoria ROM con el firmware original del Bios como backup.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Sep 26, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> La actualización de un Bios normalmente se hace para solucionar problemas del firmware original del Bios con el que vino el mother de fábrica.
> 
> Para darte un ej. yo tengo un mother Intel DG31PR, y el firmware original del bios venía con varios problemas, entre ellos lectura incorrecta de la ºT del CPU y el Mother (dato un tanto importante ), y la única forma de solucionarlo era actualizar el Bios.
> 
> Digamos que eso de actualizar el Bios es algo medio peligroso por sí te sale mal algo en el medio, pero hoy en día varios mother tienen una memoria ROM con el firmware original del Bios como backup.



Changos!!! yo tengo el mismo modelo aunque no he tenido ningun tipo de problema... supongo lo actulizare.


----------



## gabo22 (Dic 1, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mi compu tiene el bios ami, y no quiere cargar mas mi sistema operativo... me quiero matar acabe de darme cuenta que perdi $800!


----------



## carlets (Dic 1, 2011)

De momento los usuarios de osx no debemos preocuparnos, supongo que ya llegara el momento, de momento llevo tres magnificos años sin saber lo que es un antivirus, un troyano un cuelgue o un reinicio.

En cuanto a los virus sigo pensando que en realidad los verdaderos piratas son los creadores de antivirus.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 1, 2011)

carlets dijo:


> De momento los usuarios de osx no debemos preocuparnos, supongo que ya llegara el momento, de momento llevo tres magnificos años sin saber lo que es un antivirus, un troyano un cuelgue o un reinicio.
> 
> En cuanto a los virus sigo pensando que en realidad los verdaderos piratas son los creadores de
> antivirus.



Hola y que seguramente son los que crean los virus,Llendo al terreno de la biologia y para que nos demos cuenta que Mercaderes hay en todas partes ,no solo en la imformatica ,que el daño ,si bien es molesto ,no pone en riesgo la vida de alguien por lo general se entiende,,Hace mucho.Yo teñia un profe de biologia en el secundario,que era veterinario,y cuando le preguntabamos si en las vacunas podria existir la posibilidad de venir otras emfermedades ,respondia ,por supuesto ,,,yo con los perros sanos no gano plata.jeje


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 1, 2011)

> Los virus de computadoras deberían ser considerados como vida. Pienso que esto dice algo acerca de la naturaleza humana, que la única forma de vida que hemos creado es puramente destructiva. Hemos creado una forma de vida a nuestra imagen y semejanza.



Stephen Hawking


----------



## maezca (Dic 1, 2011)

tambien tengo bios ami. pero no me preocupo porque uso linux


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

pero para linux también ay maezca ,yo uso debian lenny5


----------

